# Craftsman 113.299-10 Table Saw



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and trying to find some information before I purchase a used table saw. I currently have a DeWalt 744 that I've put onto a mobile table so I can move it around in the garage workshop. I have been looking at upgrading to something larger. I've come across a fairly large Craftsman saw that appears to be designated as a 113.299-10. I can't seem to find any info on it anywhere. I found a manual for a 113.29920 which seems to be a very old saw. I have pictures but can't seem to figure out how to get it in here. If anyone has heard of this model could you let me know what you think.

thank you
Joe


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The picture is actually one of the later versions of this saw that are pretty well regarded. How much are they asking? 

Is the fence included? Guards?


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

He's asking $225 and the fence is included


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Not a bad price....for 200 I'd feel it was a really good deal. It looks clean and well cared for.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well there's that one and a Ridged R4512 for $250. There is a Ryobi 1 hp advertised for $350 but I don't know what model that would be.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The ridgid for 250 would be the first choice.....take a good square along and make sure the blade stays 90 degrees to the table as you move it up. Some I the first models didn't and it's not a fixable item, most didn't have the issue but good to check if it did first 

The craftsman would be second, it's as good of a quality saw, but the Rigid has a riving knife which the craftsman doesn't. 

I'd skip the ryobi regardless of the model.


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

I've got that same saw, minus the nice fence system, and was happy paying 150 for it. For 250 with that fence system, that's a great deal and will be good to you for years to come.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That Cman is a pretty nice deal on a good saw. I think the Cman has a little better fence than the R4512, and the cast iron wings are flatter and stronger, but it also has an older style outboard motor and a traditional splitter vs a riving knife. If the R4512 doesn't have the dreaded alignment issues, I'd consider it, but otherwise this Cman is a nice deal. The performance of either really boils down to good setup and blade selection.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

The 4512 is about 2 years old. I'll make sure I check the blade. Doesn't Ridged have a lifetime warranty and shouldn't that cover the bad blade alignment?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Its not a lifetime warranty but rather a lifetime service agreement. Im not sure if thats transferable or not but either way, its a problem that isnt serviceable.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It isn't transferable.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OCJoeR said:


> I'm new to the forum and trying to find some information before I purchase a used table saw. I currently have a DeWalt 744 that I've put onto a mobile table so I can move it around in the garage workshop. I have been looking at upgrading to something larger. I've come across a fairly large Craftsman saw that appears to be designated as a 113.299-10. I can't seem to find any info on it anywhere. I found a manual for a 113.29920 which seems to be a very old saw. I have pictures but can't seem to figure out how to get it in here. If anyone has heard of this model could you let me know what you think.
> 
> thank you
> Joe


Is this picture of the saw you want to buy? Or another example saw?

The rails look like the 2424 fence, which is a very good fence.

George


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

If your saw and fence look like this, I bought this in "95" and it has served me with no problems. I recently replaced the fence with the Incra, TS-52" Ls. The TS cost me $600 and was reduced from $799, and was a store display. I have not regretted the purchase. . When tuned up it is a very reliable TS.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

hi George. That's the one the guy has for sale. The guy with the R4512 has just reduced it to $200.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Its not a lifetime warranty but rather a lifetime service agreement. Im not sure if thats transferable or not but either way, its a problem that isnt serviceable.:thumbsup:


a couple of points:

1. there is at least one thread on lumberjocks that notes a 4512 owner whose saw had the alignment issue. he contacted ridgid and they sent him a new part for the trunion/motor carriage/arbor assembly. when the new part was installed in the 4512, the alignment problem was remedied. he noted that the new part had a "II" or "2" stamped on it in addition to the part number. so perhaps the alignment issue is fixable. however, on a pre-owned saw, it won't be covered by ridgid.

the pictured c-man may be a ryobi built TS rather than an emerson electric built unit. there should be a model number/serial number identification plate on the left side rear of the saw cabinet (when viewed from the operator's position. 113.****** as a number is an emerson. 315.****** is a ryobi made unit). also, if the splitter is with the saw, if it mounts to the rear of the saw, and through the insert (i.e., mounts in two places for rigidity), it's a ryobi built unit. if the splitter mounts to the rear trunion only, it's a made in america emerson built unit. i have two of them and sold a unisaw in order to keep them. they are really effective and capable little saws which will last quite a long time with proper care.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

toolguy1000 said:


> a couple of points:
> 
> 1. there is at least one thread on lumberjocks that notes a 4512 owner whose saw had the alignment issue. he contacted ridgid and they sent him a new part for the trunion/motor carriage/arbor assembly. when the new part was installed in the 4512, the alignment problem was remedied. he noted that the new part had a "II" or "2" stamped on it in addition to the part number. so perhaps the alignment issue is fixable. however, on a pre-owned saw, it won't be covered by ridgid.
> 
> the pictured c-man may be a ryobi built TS rather than an emerson electric built unit. there should be a model number/serial number identification plate on the left side rear of the saw cabinet (when viewed from the operator's position. 113.****** as a number is an emerson. 315.****** is a ryobi made unit). also, if the splitter is with the saw, if it mounts to the rear of the saw, and through the insert (i.e., mounts in two places for rigidity), it's a ryobi built unit. if the splitter mounts to the rear trunion only, it's a made in america emerson built unit. i have two of them and sold a unisaw in order to keep them. they are really effective and capable little saws which will last quite a long time with proper care.


 If thats the case, that would be the first report Ive heard of anyone being able to correct the issue. I purchased a Grizzly G0715P that had the exact same issue. It seems every saw of that design had the issue. Grizzly told me, there was no fix for the problem and refunded my money rather than replace the saw with another one with an alignment issue. It should be noted that it seems all of these alignment issues have been corrected with this saw design but no one has offered a fix for all the screwed up ones allready out there. Grizzly told me at the time that they didnt even know what the cause was to even try to remedy it.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> a couple of points:
> 
> 1. there is at least one thread on lumberjocks that notes a 4512 owner whose saw had the alignment issue. he contacted ridgid and they sent him a new part for the trunion/motor carriage/arbor assembly. when the new part was installed in the 4512, the alignment problem was remedied. he noted that the new part had a "II" or "2" stamped on it in addition to the part number. so perhaps the alignment issue is fixable. however, on a pre-owned saw, it won't be covered by ridgid.
> 
> the pictured c-man may be a ryobi built TS rather than an emerson electric built unit. there should be a model number/serial number identification plate on the left side rear of the saw cabinet (when viewed from the operator's position. 113.****** as a number is an emerson. 315.****** is a ryobi made unit). also, if the splitter is with the saw, if it mounts to the rear of the saw, and through the insert (i.e., mounts in two places for rigidity), it's a ryobi built unit. if the splitter mounts to the rear trunion only, it's a made in america emerson built unit. i have two of them and sold a unisaw in order to keep them. they are really effective and capable little saws which will last quite a long time with proper care.


The Craftsman model number plate is 113.299-10. Would the serial number on the R4512 tell me when it was built and if it has the alignment issue?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

It probably would if you could decipher the number and know when it was made. Do you know how old it is? If it was purchased in the last 1 1/2 years, its probably okay. If it is older than that, its a condidate for the alignment issue. That dosnt mean it has it. or whatever reason, this didnt seem to affect every saw but many of them. Then again, Id be willing to bet that theres a ton of saws out there with alignment problems and owners that are clueless about it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I saw the same post on Lumberjocks about the guy who received a new trunnion that corrected his issue on his R4512. There was a separate post where Ridgid told another guy that it would void his warranty if he installed the replacement himself and didn't get it right, as opposed to taking it to a service center....the last I knew he was going to take the risk. I'm still reading recent threads about issues with the R4512 though, but it's very possible that they're older stock. Haven't read any recent issues with the 21833 or the G0715P...they could have it fixed, or it could just be a random luck of the draw, or a little of both. I've read that Grizzly has claimed to remedy the issue....haven't read anything that suggested Craftsman has even acknowledged that the problem exists, but if these components all come from the same plant, and Grizzly has indeed gotten them to correct it, it's possible that everyone is benefitting from Grizzly's effort....if true.... Internet info always has some element of speculation and/or potential inaccuracies.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

OCJoeR said:


> The Craftsman model number plate is 113.299-10. Would the serial number on the R4512 tell me when it was built and if it has the alignment issue?


It wouldn't. Even some of the very first ones didn't have the issue. 

It is however as simple as making sure the blade is 90 degrees to the table, running the blade up and checking again. If it's still 90 your good to go.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

OCJoeR said:


> The Craftsman model number plate is 113.299-10. Would the serial number on the R4512 tell me when it was built and if it has the alignment issue?


any chance for a picture of that plate? all 113 series c-man saws have either an 8 digit model number(very older saws with a number configuration resembling ***.***XX) or a nine digit number (structured as follows: ***.******). 113 would indicate a TS built in america by emerson electric for sears.



knotscott said:


> I saw the same post on Lumberjocks about the guy who received a new trunnion that corrected his issue on his R4512. There was a separate post where Ridgid told another guy that it would void his warranty if he installed the replacement himself and didn't get it right, as opposed to taking it to a service center....the last I knew he was going to take the risk. I'm still reading recent threads about issues with the R4512 though, but it's very possible that they're older stock. Haven't read any recent issues with the 21833 or the G0715P...they could have it fixed, or it could just be a random luck of the draw, or a little of both. I've read that Grizzly has claimed to remedy the issue....haven't read anything that suggested Craftsman has even acknowledged that the problem exists, but if these components all come from the same plant, and Grizzly has indeed gotten them to correct it, it's possible that everyone is benefitting from Grizzly's effort....if true.... Internet info always has some element of speculation and/or potential inaccuracies.


any chance for a link to those threads? i tried to find the LJ thread where the poster successfully replaced the defective part, but couldn't locate it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

toolguy1000 said:


> any chance for a picture of that plate? all 113 series c-man saws have either an 8 digit model number(very older saws with a number configuration resembling ***.***XX) or a nine digit number (structured as follows: ***.******). 113 would indicate a TS built in america by emerson electric for sears.
> 
> 
> 
> any chance for a link to those threads? i tried to find the LJ thread where the poster successfully replaced the defective part, but couldn't locate it.


See comments from "BeeFarmer" in this thread:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57129


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I stumbled across this interesting video about the alignment issue:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1Z5LBJGng&feature=youtu.be


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rbk123 said:


> I stumbled across this interesting video about the alignment issue:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1Z5LBJGng&feature=youtu.be


Here's the thread that launched the video:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57168


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

mark_s said:


> cant't i find that product in AMAZON.COM ?


Seriously your on a Amazon IP address and this is a pathetic way to drum up business. Your out of here.


----------



## jelwell82 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have that craftsman and love it. It is a little underpowered sometimes but only on 8/4 walnut or maple. The fence is great and in a year and a half I've had no issues. The fence sells for 150 on eBay, so it's a good deal. Of course I only paid 100 for mine..


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

ToolGuy, I tried to upload a photo of the plate but it says the file is too big. The ad says 113.299-10. I'm going to head down and look at it today. I'll look at the R4512 too and bring a square.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Here's the thread that launched the video:
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57168


Knotscott thanks, I just read through the lumberjocks post. It sounds like Ridgid is acknowledging the problem, sort of. I'll take a look and see if there is a II stamped on the trunnion on the R4512. I'm thinking for $200 it is a pretty good deal.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

OCJoeR said:


> Knotscott thanks, I just read through the lumberjocks post. It sounds like Ridgid is acknowledging the problem, sort of. I'll take a look and see if there is a II stamped on the trunnion on the R4512. I'm thinking for $200 it is a pretty good deal.


After reading the post I checked my R4512. I see stamped II on trunion and my saw has same issue. Raising and lowering blade affects its alligment at back - 0.02-0.09mm. It is smaller than described in the thread but it is still there. So it doesn't sound like second revisioun of trunnion eliminates the issue - just improves a bit. 

In my case I just need to remember that I need to stop the blade by raising since I did alligment at that position. So the error will be around 0.02(3) mm. So far I live with it and did not notice if it affects my job.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

knotscott said:


> See comments from "BeeFarmer" in this thread:
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57129



Thank you.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I checked my TS last night, and it is a model: 113.299-20. Is it older or newer then the 113.299-10? I don't know, and can't find out. Does anyone have an answer?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

BaldEagle2012 said:


> I checked my TS last night, and it is a model: 113.299-20. Is it older or newer then the 113.299-10? I don't know, and can't find out. Does anyone have an answer?


The model number doesn't look like anything I've seen before. As requested previously from the other poster, is a pic of the data plate available.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

BaldEagle2012 said:


> I checked my TS last night, and it is a model: 113.299-20. Is it older or newer then the 113.299-10? I don't know, and can't find out. Does anyone have an answer?


Hi Baldeagle, I have a copy of the manual for the 299-20. It looks like an older saw. If you'd like the manual I could e-mail it to you.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> The model number doesn't look like anything I've seen before. As requested previously from the other poster, is a pic of the data plate available.


Hi ToolGuy. I'll try one more time to post the data plate. Here goes.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

OCJoeR; thanks but I have the owners manual for my saw. I also found out from Sears, that production of my model began in 1987, I purchased mine in the early to mid nineties when a new model came out. It was the store display, and reduced to $600 from $800. It has served me very well, and I don't plan on getting rid of it. I recently replaced the fence system with the INCRA 52" fence system, and I am totally happy with that and the accuracy of the saw and the fence. 

The original fence was prone to getting out of alignment. I did not seriously think at the time, to check the blade alignment, (which was not correct) until I installed the INCRA, and went thru all the tuneup procedures. To include adjusting the trunion to align the blade. I always thought the fence was the problem with not getting the exact cut I wanted, now I know it was the blade that was not aligned with the miter slots. 

Advice to all who buy a TS, always check the blade alignment first thing. I failed to do that.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

OCJoeR said:


> Hi ToolGuy. I'll try one more time to post the data plate. Here goes.


There's a digit after the 299 and before the last two digits. Can't make it out in the pic, but careful inspection of the data plate should reveal what it is. Almost any manual for a 113 series TS will cover its key features. ALL of the model numbers of that vintage of that saw were 113 followed by a period and then 6 more numbers.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> There's a digit after the 299 and before the last two digits. Can't make it out in the pic, but careful inspection of the data plate should reveal what it is. Almost any manual for a 113 series TS will cover its key features. ALL of the model numbers of that vintage of that saw were 113 followed by a period and then 6 more numbers.


 I think it is 299-10. It really looks like it... I have seen some really odd model numbers over the years.

I've seen some weird stuff like sears canada models that don't follow the same numbering, or partial model numbers on items that came as accessory built items.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

The only positive reference I have about the model # on my saw is the owners manual. The tag on the saw is unreadable, as of this day in time. I wish sears would put a stamped metal tag on their machines.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I think it is 299-10. It really looks like it... I have seen some really odd model numbers over the years.
> 
> I've seen some weird stuff like sears canada models that don't follow the same numbering, or partial model numbers on items that came as accessory built items.


pre 70s vintage emerson built sears tools had 8 digits, with 5 following the period. canadian tools appartently had a "c' at the end of the model number. that appears to be a 9 digit model number plate with a mis-stamped fourth digit.


----------

